# Is chlorine dangerous for cats?



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Fern is obsessed with licking my husband's arms, and we've noticed she's obsessed to the point of nipping when he's been swimming. He rinses off before heading home, but just a rinse, no soap, and when he's home again she attaches herself to him for insane licking. If he tries to lift his arm she'll wrap her front legs around the arm and even give him a nip if he keeps trying to pull away! It's almost like a catnip reaction - she'll rub herself on his arm and flop around on his lap as she licks and licks and licks..... It's funny, but I worry a little that this could be bad for her in the long run because she's licking a chemical off his arm. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry to be the one to tell you this. ...but... (looks around) Fern is certifiable. (nods head in an uh-huh manner)


_...I can't see anything wrong with it. Whatever she'd get off his skin would be minimal and plenty of pets use swimming pools as their personal water bowls. Better than toilets, I guess._


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just from Googling, I've found that many cats go absolutely nuts over chlorine and bleach. 

From what I've read so far, no cats have gotten sick over licking their owners after getting out of the pool. It would be disturbing if your hubby starts enjoying it, though. 8O


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I'm so sorry to be the one to tell you this. ...but... (looks around) Fern is certifiable. (nods head in an uh-huh manner)
> [/i]


Heidi, you are sooooo right - my Fern is nuts! Hubby tells me that in the mornings she's been standing up on back legs to try to get to his arms, and will actually leap up and try to hang from his arm and lick if he holds an arm out over her! And when he tries to get in the shower, she stands on the edge of the tub to block him and moves back and forth along the edge to keep blocking as he tries to get around her. It's really too bad I'm not awake to appreciate this!

I had totally forgotten that a lot of animals drink from or swim in pools with no adverse affects. Phew! I feel better now! Now I can watch my little nutcase maul hubby's arm without worry! :crazy


----------

